# Merry Christmas...



## JeToHezky

I have a Christmas card for my friend, who is from Czech republic. At the bottom of it I want to write, 'Merry Christms & good luck for 2009!' So what do I say..? (We are both girls & she is a good friend.)
Sorry if this sounds like something I could just look up, but I have NO IDEA how to speak Czech. She tells me it is harder to learn than English, & that it has a lot of complicated grammar. And I really want to get it right.
-DIK


----------



## tlumic

Ahoj,
the easier and the most normal and common is to say:

Veselé Vánoce a šťastný Nový rok!

Ed.: Well, I think I should rather write: "...and common is to WRITE:...". Because "Veselé Vánoce a šťastný Nový rok" is the typical form (a little formal) that we use in greeting cards.


----------



## winpoj

I agree. But it's also possible to use a bit more literal translation: "Veselé Vánoce a hodně štěstí v roce 2009."


----------



## werrr

tlumic said:


> Ahoj,
> the easier and the most normal and common is to say:
> 
> Veselé Vánoce a šťastný nový rok!
> 
> Ed.: Well, I think I should rather write: "...and common is to WRITE:...". Because "Veselé Vánoce a šťastný nový rok" is the typical form (a little formal) that we use in greeting cards.



šťastný nový rok = Happy New Year
šťastný Nový rok = Happy New Year’s Day


----------



## tlumic

werrr said:


> šťastný nový rok = Happy New Year
> šťastný Nový rok = Happy New Year’s Day


 
Yeah, thank you.


----------

